# BPS Spring Fishing Sale



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

Anyone go check it out yet? I hate fighting crowds while shopping almost as much as I do while fishing haha


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

If you're referring to the BPS Classic, it hasnt even started yet. first night opening is friday the 25th

im going. its like christmas all over again!!


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

i want to go and get a new spinning reel as well as a couple other things but i hate when a store is packed so tight with shoppers that i feel like a sardine


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Went the past 2 years....it was too crowded and they were out of alot of stuff that I wanted. Now I stock up during the Winter and I get everything I want!


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I noticed that it was the 25th after I looked at the ad again. Thought it said the 22nd the first time. I've been looking into getting a fly outfit so if I don't get beat to everything I'm probably guna check that out. I hope they feed the fish when I'm there..for once I may be able to watch that in peace as everyone is preoccupied with fighting over the last kvd reels or something lol


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

i usually save up all winter to go but this year i ended up buying things through tackle warehouse with a nice discount......

i will be going regardless to pick up a few things just to join the festivities........


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Crowds dont bother me all that much, I dont like waiting in line at the checkout but I get over it. Aside from that than that, Im like a kid in a candy store. Saved up a few bucks, got a few things in mind, a reel to trade in...Icant wait.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I've never went to the sale since the closest one is 2 and a half hours away. I'll be making the trip friday though!!!! Pretty excited


----------



## Spence88 (Feb 23, 2006)

While the crowds are there, and they do run out of some advertised stuff (especially the "limited supply" stuff), BPS runs a fairly tight ship during this sale. Checkout goes pretty quick considering the lines of people, there are handfuls of staff helping in the isles, and so on. It's fun just to get involved and watch the buzz and feel the energy going on there. It will get you fired up for the fishing season for sure. Go, and have fun.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

try this if you you can't find what you want during this "mad house" of a sale there:

Ask them for rainchecks on the items they are out of stock of. The rain checks are good for 2 weeks.
Even if they do have the lures in stock, they usually will give you a raincheck. This can usually get you thru until another payday 

I have done this successfuly for the past couple of years.
Once the guys even called me to let me know they got a shipment in on some flouro I rainchecked.

I live close to the store so I can go there mid week when its slower. I love the sale, i hate the masses.

good luck!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i might go over the weekend or wait til some time next week


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

i attended the classic tonight (FRI), there was definitley a lot of people.......it was a fun atmosphere......sales were good, shelves were well stocked.

i think 90% of the customers were going after anything and everything KVD....it was crazy. I realize he won the classic but really? will all his gear catch you more fish????

strike king/kvd are making out big time on sales right now!!


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

We got a ton of snow so I didn't get a chance to make the long drive.. They did have a few things I wanted on sale so hopefully I can get there soon.


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

crankbait09 said:


> i attended the classic tonight (FRI), there was definitley a lot of people.......it was a fun atmosphere......sales were good, shelves were well stocked.
> 
> i think 90% of the customers were going after anything and everything KVD....it was crazy. I realize he won the classic but really? will all his gear catch you more fish????
> 
> strike king/kvd are making out big time on sales right now!!


I completely agree about the whole strike king/KVD thing. People were going crazy over that stuff. Personally I didn't buy any and focused more on some of the other stuff they had although i did see one strike king lure i thought looked real good. I thought the seminar they held last night was pretty good too and had some good information. All in all i enjoyed myself for the few hours i was there.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

i was there this afternoon (sat) and just as i expected it was jammed. the things i wanted were not on sale...but i did get my new license for this year.


----------



## astrocats (Jan 27, 2008)

I went on Friday I hate BPS every time I go I spend a week making a list of things I want need or just want look at when I get there they are out of stock I found the store manager and asked him why they can't keep shelves stocked he said they don't keep a lot in the store but I can order on line when you do that you don't get store sale price and got to pay shipping time to plan trip to Cabelas


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

crappie4me said:


> i was there this afternoon (sat) and just as i expected it was jammed. the things i wanted were not on sale...but i did get my new license for this year.



the license don't go on sale til the 1st


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I went and got my "Christmas Present" which was gonna be a Curado 200E7 that I had been wanting forever, but somehow ended up getting talked into the JM signature Carbon Black Baitcaster instead. It is only about the 500th time I have been talked out of things while I was there. The most shocking thing to me was finding out that my once favorite bait is being discontinued and no longer sold at BPS. (Yum Crawbug). Now why in the heck would they do that? I have only caught thousands of smallies on them the last few years. Gonna be a tough bait to replace in my box. I remember when I used to fish it 90% of the time, until I found the NEW SECRET WEAPON last year...lol


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

trailbreaker said:


> the license don't go on sale til the 1st


correction...............i bought my license as well last night at the classic (2-25-2011)..............$19

be sure to use your rewards card too!! you get points for that also


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

crankbait09 said:


> correction...............i bought my license as well last night at the classic (2-25-2011)..............$19
> 
> be sure to use your rewards card too!! you get points for that also



just called bass pro shop they went on sale the 15th of this month

from the ohiodnr's website

The Division of Wildlife has entered into a contract with The Active Network, Inc. to build and implement a Web-based license sales and game check system. The new system will replace the existing hunting, fishing and trapping license/permit sales system on March 1, 2011.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

trailbreaker said:


> the license don't go on sale til the 1st


not right.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

wonder why they went on sale early for


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

I hit the BPS sale last night at the one in Cincy. Man it was crowded..! However, I stocked up on my oil for the year and purchased some other items I needed. The free BBQ was good as well as the crankbait.


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

Ohio starts selling hunting and fishing licenses in mid February every year. I'm certain that they've been doing it for at least the last few years. I've been buying mine early so I don't have to take any time out of my first fishing trip of the year to stop and get one 

Anyway, I was there around noon yesterday. The crowd wasn't much worse than a typical weekend afternoon. There were tons of employees so it was easy to get help and the checkout lines were reasonable. If there's something you need that's on sale I'd get out there and get it.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

triton189 said:


> I hit the BPS sale last night at the one in Cincy. Man it was crowded..! However, I stocked up on my oil for the year and purchased some other items I needed. The free BBQ was good as well as the crankbait.



free crankbait


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Took off work on Friday to focus on some school work . . . convinced my wife that a trip to BPS was a better option! We got there around noon before the crowds showed up. I've went to the BPS Classic the last few years on peek hrs during the weekend and never liked tolerating the crowds. 

Anyway got equipped with some much needed battle gear, now I'm ready to war with the Smallies the right way this Spring. Got my first pair of Chest waders on sale for $50.00 off, 25% off wading shoes. 

Now I wont be stuck on the back for all my spring fishing! 

Highly recommend getting there early in the day for good customer service and good selection of sale items!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

With three inches of rain last week and lots more in the forcast I thought I'd see if they were stocking arks.
There's a huge bin of luck-e strike soft plastic for 99 cents. There were some good looking three inch grubs, 25 packs for $.99


----------



## tightline67 (Sep 24, 2009)

Just got back from the cincy BPS, the free seminars were great, picked up a carbon black rod, and some bubble craws. It was crowded, but had a good time, got to see them feed the fish, and picked up my 2011 license, crankbait is right, you could have put a KVD sticker on a bag of moose poop, and it would be flying off the shelf...... LOL , Lets face it, the guy is the tiger woods of our sport, if he farted in your tackle bag, you would probably catch more fish.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

trailbreaker said:


> free crankbait


for the rewards club premiere members, friday night was the night for them to pick up a free Bomber Square A "Bass Pro Logo" crankbait....nice little collector item.

as you went through the line they offered a BBQ/drinks as a way to say thank you for spending all your extra money here  ha ha. i just went for
the crankbait!!! cranks are AWESOME!!!

anyways....great time!


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

if kvd endorsed male enhancement drugs......well lets just say, the shelves would be empty.

Enzyte needs kvd........


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

We went yesterday, spent about 3-4 hours in there, along with about $300 worth of stuff. Everything we got was on sale, I opened up a BPS CC, 10% off. Got a nice tackle bag for $29.99, normally $69.99 with 4-370 boxes in it. Cleaned up my stuff last night when we got home and transferred everything I had laying around and in my old bag and I still have room for more. Lots of worms on sale. I didn't think it was that crowded. The fish feeding was awesome.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I went today also around 1:30 or 2. It wasn't packed but it was pretty busy I thought. Listened to a little bit of Brian Snowden talk but was really just interested in seeing the tank demo.. Those fish are FN CRAZY. Wish fish fought over lures like that naturally haha I would've won one of those BM Classics instead of KVD.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

went there come to find out they were closing at 7.. there's always tues


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

i went today for the snowden seminar and to do a little shopping. i thought it was pretty busy


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

trailbreaker said:


> the license don't go on sale til the 1st


You are incorrect sir,I picked mine up last thursday(Feb 24). Don't know where you got your info but it was wrong so go ahead and get yours now.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> You are incorrect sir,I picked mine up last thursday(Feb 24). Don't know where you got your info but it was wrong so go ahead and get yours now.



DNR's website


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Well they goofed up then,I'm one out of many that already purchased ours for the year. Can't always believe what you read on a goverment agency website. I was in Wally World on the same day that I got mine and they had a sign saying you couldn't purchase your 2011 license there until March 3. Had to ask the worker as to why that was and she said it was because they hadn't gotten in the proper equipment to process them yet. I got mine at a local bait n tackle shop and didn't have to wait.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Im setting my son up with some of his own gear this year, he can lose his own (even though Im buying em) instead of mine. Hes got two decent rod & reel combos already, I got him a few crank baits, a few spinners and I plan on getting him some waders before the sale is over.
I went to BPS on Friday, I didnt think the crowd was that bad and believe it or not I didnt spend all of my money. Ive got a few more targeted purchases to make and Ill be happythose would be the purchases I save my rewards points for.


----------

